# BMW may get dragged into the VW diesel scandal



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Autobild have already retracted the statements

http://www.bmwblog.com/2015/09/25/auto-bild-retracts-allegations-regarding-bmw-diesel-emissions/


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW has issued an official statement -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=872595


----------

